# biting puppy



## sallyann

Have a just coming up to 12 week cockapoo called Freddie , lovely sweet little dog with loads of energy! However , he has this habit when he is over excited usually of biting , quite hard and usually my husband. He will just race in from the garden jump up and bite hard ! When he is getting tired he turns into a lovely calm puppy who can't stop licking you and laying on your feet to go to sleep. When will this stage end? Will it get better once he has his adult teeth? Have tried to tell him no and just ignore it.but dosnt make any difference when he is like this! He also pinches shoes or clothes or anything he can and makes us chase him round the garden to get them off him ! Any tips to calm him down would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Boo Cable

Hi Sallyann
Our puppy, Beemo, is the same age as yours and we alre also under attack! It mainly happens in the evening before bedtime and it is really hard to control. We try replacing our limbs with chews and toys but this isn't always easy. We have tried yelping but that seems to fire her up more! When she gets really bad I remove her from the room and she has some time out to calm down as it seems so unfair on our other dog too.
Beemo was allowed out for the for the first time yesterday and we had a different evening as I took her out at 9 for a bit.
It does seem to be a very common problem on this forum so we are definitely not alone and it does seem to get better. 
Have you tried pizzle chews? They seem to help a bit and distract her for a while but they smell awful!!! It's worth putting up with the smell for a few less teeth marks!
Good luck.


----------



## sallyann

Hi Boo so good to hear its not just us and yes evenings are the worst ! Nothing u say or do seems to make any difference either he just.goes like a crazy dog ! I will def try a chew and I think once I can take him out for walks ( 10 more days to go) it will make a difference as I can wear him out a bit more ,! Thanx so much for the suggestions though hope all continues to go well with yours ! X


----------



## Marzi

When Dot was a pup I used to crate her for an hour and a half between 7 and 8:30, she'd sleep and then when I got her out of her crate she'd be really chilled and snuggly.
It does get easier as they get older - a short walk around the block, a bulls horn or a damp old tea towel that you have tied into a knot and frozen all help distract a puppy with grumbly gums!
Also research puppy clicker training, get a clicker and have fun doing some positive reward based training.


----------



## Dexter0615

Hi, I wondered if there had been any improvement with Freddie and Beemo? Dexter is 9 weeks and is becoming a monster for the crazy hour. He lunges and bites and jumps and generally behaves like a lunatic until he crashes. It's all in play but boy that hyperactive hour is tiring unless he gets left behind the baby gate! I think getting out and about might help, his second injection is on Saturday and I think we are both starting to feel like we are cooped up!


----------



## Boo Cable

Hi Ruth
Beemo will be 14 weeks tomorrow and there is definitely improvement. She is using up energy on walks and is calmer at home although she still has her moments! 
The pizzle sticks are still helping although my husband has just informed me they are made of bull's willy  Trying not to think about that one! She also enjoys having one of her meals from a Kong. I soak some of her kibble and put it in with a piece of chicken and freeze it, this keeps her busy for about 30 mins. 
She is so friendly and loving I can forgive the nips and bites! My daughter has just told me that she doesn't bite her anywhere near as hard as she used to!


----------



## Dexter0615

Hi Boo. If bull's willy is the way forward- bull's willy it is! That's encouraging - light at the end of the tunnel. When he's tired he's great but he's already accidentally drawn blood today, catching a finger instead of a toy, that's on top of his jumping and biting during manic hour. Also seems to have another obsession with towels giving me grief trying to carry the washing! Hopefully walks will help once we get past the dislike of the lead too. Roll on puppy classes!


----------



## Boo Cable

I do find when Beemo goes really crazy that she is tired - a bit like a toddler. I now judge this better and give her time in her crate. She is right now actually trying to get in the crate!
Maybe give him the frozen tea towel that others recommend on here and he might leave your towels alone?
It really is getting better and less exhausting every week.
Good luck and I'm trying not to think about the pizzles!


----------



## Janey153

In another couple of weeks this will all be history, I guarantee! When I used to get fed up with Barney's biting I eventually learnt to realise that all this is normal and will pass... and it did. Just keep telling yourself that and finding alternatives as suggested for him to bite on.


----------



## Dexter0615

Thanks for the replies. Its good to know this should pass! He's been terrible today, back at the trousers, shoes, clothes. I agree that sometimes he's overtired and at others he needs the toilet! Combined with the problem of eating EVERYTHING outside at the moment, I also think he's not expending enough energy as we are frequently having to bring him in- so bring on the vaccinations so we can get him out. I only tend to crate Dexter upstairs at night with a closed door. There is a crate in the kitchen which he happily takes himself into but the kitchen has a baby gate so he can still get a time out of sorts. Any views on very squeaky toys? i was reading today that these can fuel manic behaviour - and he does like them! (Or is this just being ridiculous?!)


----------



## Janey153

I only just found out today what a pizzle stick is  I'd also recommend a split antler, less gruesome than a bull's willy


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> I only just found out today what a pizzle stick is  I'd also recommend a split antler, less gruesome than a bull's willy


Oh Lou, even I didn't click earlier when you said it was a cows willy  x


----------



## Janey153

What did you think we were talking about?! Poor pet shop man.... 😊 x


----------



## Goosey

I'm sure he didn't mind , he probably thought we were just a couple of crazy old women 
I think I had a blonde moment until I clicked and remembered cows don't have willies  x


----------



## Janey153

Pah, cows, bulls, whats the difference eh? 

(Sorry sallyanne!)


----------



## DB1

Be careful you lot, after a conversation like this before we started getting some very dodgy spam on the site - not the meat!


----------



## Janey153

I blame that Goosey woman. She's a bad influence 

sorry , point taken


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> I blame that Goosey woman. She's a bad influence
> 
> sorry , point taken


Don't blame me, I never even heard of them until you mentioned them! My two are happy with their milk biscuits .


----------



## Dexter0615

Well, this thread has degenerated....! Pizzle sticks on order! Thanks. Look at that picture - 'like i'd bite anything!'


----------



## Goosey

Dexter0615 said:


> Well, this thread has degenerated....! Pizzle sticks on order! Thanks. Look at that picture - 'like i'd bite anything!'


He looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth, hope he enjoys them and you can enjoy a bit of bite free time. I just find when SIDS biting and a little hyper I take him out for a run to use up his excess energy!


----------



## sallyann

Hi everyone , well Freddie turned 15 weeks on Sunday and during the day is the sweetest calmest cockapoo u could imagine! However , I would be lying if I said he has calmed down in the evening, as we still have that manic hour when he bites everyone , pinches and tries to destroy anything laying around and generally goes mad ! I do find that squeeky toys make him worst unless you can throw them up the top of the garden at least ten or more times and that sometimes wears him out a bit! The rawhide chews help for a while as does a Kong with some dig biscuits wedged inside! But the only think that does calm him really is to shut him away in another room on his own for ten or fifteen minutes. Its hard to do as he cries like a.baby. as he hates to be seperated from us. but he does calm down when he is allowed to re join us. I would say it is getting a bit better as he gets older and he often crashes out before 9pm now which is a good thing! I'm sure as they mature they gradually calm down but with Freddie we are.not quite there yet!!


----------



## Goosey

sallyann said:


> Hi everyone , well Freddie turned 15 weeks on Sunday and during the day is the sweetest calmest cockapoo u could imagine! However , I would be lying if I said he has calmed down in the evening, as we still have that manic hour when he bites everyone , pinches and tries to destroy anything laying around and generally goes mad ! I do find that squeeky toys make him worst unless you can throw them up the top of the garden at least ten or more times and that sometimes wears him out a bit! The rawhide chews help for a while as does a Kong with some dig biscuits wedged inside! But the only think that does calm him really is to shut him away in another room on his own for ten or fifteen minutes. Its hard to do as he cries like a.baby. as he hates to be seperated from us. but he does calm down when he is allowed to re join us. I would say it is getting a bit better as he gets older and he often crashes out before 9pm now which is a good thing! I'm sure as they mature they gradually calm down but with Freddie we are.not quite there yet!!


Sometimes that's all you can do, I take sid out or if it late at night he gets put in the kitchen for time out which like Freddie seems to do the trick and calm him down!


----------



## sallyann

Its funny how all cockapoo owners say the same thing about the mad hour every evening! I wonder if this is the same for all puppies as none of my previous dogs had this trait!


----------



## Goosey

Well I don't know about a mad hour Sid has several mad moments through out the day but definitely slightly more crazy in the evening, just when all you want is to sit and relax its like they're programmed to know


----------



## sallyann

Haha yes that's true Freddie has a few mad moments during the day.but definitely at his most manic at night when, as you say, you just want to sit and relax !


----------



## sallyann

Freddie being good !


----------



## sallyann

Just tried to attach a pic but it didn't work ! I'm not v technical I'm afraid!


----------



## sallyann

Just taken this pic of Freddie , not a very good one I'm afraid though! But St least he's asleep!


----------



## sallyann

And one of him awake too ! I'm getting the hang of it now


----------



## Goosey

sallyann said:


> And one of him awake too ! I'm getting the hang of it now


Well done Freddie looks very calm, make the most of it evening is getting near. I sometimes wonder if maybe it's the moon that affects these poos!
This is Sid awake


----------



## sallyann

Ah Sid looks really sweet ! Don't be deceived by Freddie's calm expresion as you say the evening is rapidly approaching and he won't be calm for long I'm sure!!


----------



## Goosey

I quiet well believe it, my two are calm and sleeping at present! 
Sid may look sweet,but there's a real menace behind that furry exterior 
I would add a picture of his mad moment but I don't think even I'm that quick with the camera


----------



## Goosey

Thought I would post one of miss Molly, this is hopefully what Sid will be like one day calm! But I'm not banking on it 
Whoops side ways !


----------



## sallyann

Miss molly is gorgeous bless her , funny enough tonight Freddie has had his dinner and gone to sleep again which is very unusual for him. He must know I been talking about him on this forum! Once he starts I definitely wouldn't be able to catch him on camera , he is like a whirlwind through the house !


----------



## Goosey

He he! Funny Freddie, he's fooling you. He's saving his energy, he's refuelled and it's going to be like a tornado when he lets rip
You tend to clock watch, you just know it's going to happen,but just when and are you really ready even though you are expecting it


----------



## sallyann

Yeah every evening I think ah he.not going to have his mad turn today ....then it suddenly happens , slowly at.first then building.up and up until you think he must be worn out.by.now! Lasted about a hour last.night.but helps if the weather ok and we can get out with him either for a walk or throwing a ball up the garden a dozen times! Hopefully he will gradually grow out of it but i won't hold my breath!


----------



## Goosey

I think if Molly's anything to go by we can only hope it decreases if it doesn't stop, once in a while I can cope with but every day two or three times can drive you to drink


----------



## sallyann

Oh dear how old is Molly ? Freddie is asleep on my feet as we speak although he did have quite a long walk earlier to try and wear him out! I'm hoping the mad turns cease as he gets older. Most people seem to say once they turn one they calm down a.bit ......... Heres hoping!!


----------



## Goosey

Molly is 18 months and I would say she calmed down suddenly around16 months, needless to say she still has her moments but that's usually just excitement when we have visitors. She's not even as bad now when they come in at one time she would great them, then race around the rooms jumping from chair to chair, person to person to the point that if I didn't put her in the kitchen she would never stop! Now it's usually just a jump to say hello then on her back so they can rub her belly, she's such a tart!


----------



## sallyann

So I have another 12 months of the hyper cockapoo puppy period haha! Freddie does that too when people come and it's ok if they are dog lovers but if their.not its a but embarrassing as he totally ignores me and.continues to jump on them , occasionally biting them too in his excitement! Miss Molly sounds lovely though and good to hear she has calmed down a bit now she a.bit older! They are lovely dogs really so affectionate, Fred won't let me out of his sight bless him !


----------



## Goosey

Yes totally agree there, these are fantastic loving dogs . I think I've tried everything in the book to stop them jumping when people come in. I'm hoping that give Molly another year and it will have stopped completely, but something tells me this is not going to be the case.
Like you say ok if they're dog lovers.i have a daughter inlaw that I can safely say likes dogs, but I've recently found out that she hates Molly and for that reason only! Not sure what anyone would do in a case like this, but I'm not shutting my Molly away because of her. I say love me loves my dogs!


----------



## adygriffith

glad we arent the only one. Alfie is 8 weeks on the button and in the evenings, he gets a real nibbly streak, quite often it comes just before he goes for a poo.


----------



## adygriffith

any advice what to do when he has moved from mouthing to biting?

we normally say No in a stern voice, and this is normally met with a little bark. this seems to be when he is over tired and goes into a bit of a hyper mode.

we are crating but we dont want it to be a punishment.

unfortunatly until the 30th he hasnt had his 2nd jab so we arent able to walk him yet


thanks


----------



## bearthecockapoo

Make sure pup gets LOTS of sleep - much more than you think. This will really help the biting. Also, try trading toys for hands.


----------

